# تصميم معمل انتاج الهايدروجين



## نورس الزبيدي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو المساعدة في تصميم معمل انتاج الهايدروجين:1:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم سبق وان اجبت عن وحدة انتاج الهيدروجين وبامكاني المساعدة فيرجى تحديد كمية الانتاج المطلوبة


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

حمسين قنينة في اليوم


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

عشرين الف متر مكعب باليوم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 نوفمبر 2007)

وحدات الهيدروجين التي تنتجة من التحليل الكهربائي للماء بمحلول من هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم تنتج بحدود 3 الى 11 متر مكعب / ساعة واذا اردت ان تنتج هذة الكمية فتحتاج الى تركيب حوالي 500 وحدة انتاج وهذا عبارة عن مشروع يكلف ملايين الدولارات فهل انت عازم على انتاج هذه الكمية الهائلة يوميا فعلا .ام ان هناك طرق اخرى للانتاج من الغاز الطبيعي او من البترول يمكن الاستفسار عنها مع الاحترام


----------



## علي بافقير (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*الهدروجين*

لنتاج الهيدروجين أو أي مادة لابد معرفة المكان المصنع الذي يمكن بناءة ثم بعد ذلك تحديد المواد التي يمكن انتاج الهيدروجين مثال انتاج الهيدروجين من الغاز الطبيعي


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2007)

تستطيع انتاج الهيدروجين من كسر الغاز الطبيعي بواسطه الحراره Ch4+h2o ----> 3h2 +co


----------



## علي بافقير (11 نوفمبر 2007)

صحيح بواسطه المفاعل أسمة primer reactor لكن يوجد هنا كمية كبيره منco ولكن سوف تتم تحويلها الي co2 بواسط الشفت ومن هنا يكون لديك منتجين ومشروع ممتع جدا


----------



## حسام النجار (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*introSeparate Hydrogen and Oxygen from Water Through Electrolysis*

Electrolysis a method of separating elements by pushing an electric current through a compound. It is used in various industrial applications such as removing copper from its ore. It is also used to separate hydrogen and oxygen from water. Electrolysis isn't the most efficient way to obtain hydrogen, but it is one of the easiest and cheapest ways to "homebrew" hydrogen. 

Hydrogen is the most abundant element in the universe. With the "green-energy" craze and talk of powering our future oil-free economy on hydrogen, it has gotten much attention in the last few years. Learning about this potential fuel of the future is important and interesting. Besides, hydrogen is a powerful fuel, and blowing stuff up in the name of science is _fun _. 








image not found










Twice as much hydrogen as oxygen
hooloovoo33


i




ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## حسام النجار (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو مشاهده هذا الموقع حيث به مشاهد بالفديو عن كيفيه انتج الهيدروجين وطرق المخاطر لغاز الهيدروجين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thJy-rXP4D0&NR=1

ك/حسام النجار


----------



## عثمان الراوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه بعض الكتب المهمه حول انتاج الهيدروجين


The chemistry and manufacture of hydrogen
by *P. Litherland Teed *
http://www.mediafire.com/?cgxjzcfzjge​ 




Hydrogen Fuel: Production, Transport, and Storage 
by *Ram B. Gupta *​ 







http://www.mediafire.com/?cgxjzcfzjge​


----------



## عثمان الراوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصحيح*

هذا تصحيح للروابط الخاصه بالرد




The chemistry and manufacture of hydrogen
by *P. Litherland Teed *
http://www.mediafire.com/?cgxjzcfzjge
OR
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=UE1XUL29





Hydrogen Fuel: Production, Transport, and Storage 
by *Ram B. Gupta *








http://www.filefactory.com/file/42c057/n/9781420045758_rar​


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع على هذه المشاركات


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بدنا الجميع يشارك


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ما حد يبخل على اخوانه باي شئ بعرفه


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
هناك وحدات انتاج هيدروجين ذات ضغط عالي يمكن ان تنتج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين بعمليه التحليل الكهربائي ولكنها تحتاج الى طاقة عالية
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## أبو نووواف (24 يوليو 2013)

كفى و وفى الاخوووووووووووووووان


----------

